# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  cual es el costo del transporte de mangos de Olmos a Lima?

## juancito20006

cuanto me costaria traer mangos de Olmos (Lambayeque) a Lima?Temas similares: Servicio de Transporte Logístico de Mercadería ¿Cuál es la planta más difícil de cultivar del mundo? Cual es mejor? Agronegocios en ESAN o UP? ¿Cual es el mejor tractor para viñedos? ¿Que mejoraría? ¿Cuál consideras que es la actividad económica más contaminante del Perú?

----------


## SASA

Juan
cuantas cantidades de mango estaría interesado en comprar
puede ser mango proveniente de Ecuador o te interesa mas solo de Perú
espero me comentes para poder conversar y remitir precios de la caja
ayúdame con algún correo para poder enviar la información por interno
saludos
Sergio

----------


## danze

tengo mangos en piura

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> cuanto me costaria traer mangos de Olmos (Lambayeque) a Lima?

 Tengo este flete cotizado desde Tamborande, Piura, para que lo tengas de referencia: S/. 3,800 x 30 TM 
Saludos

----------


## juancito20006

> tengo mangos en piura

  danze y cuanto cuestan 10,000 kg?

----------

